# Dan Abnett on Eisenhorn, Ravenor and Bequin



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Found this earlier. Dan Abnett has confirmed a third Inquisitorial trilogy titled the Bequin trilogy, based around the chief Untouchable of Eisenhorn's retinue Alizebeth Bequin, although its subtitle is Eisenhorn vs Ravenor. Both books will come head to head.

I can't wait for the Bequin trilogy, always liked Bequin and was disappointed at her fate in Hereticus. Glad she is coming back. However if Eisenhorn is truly returning then there's only one character that I truly truly must see more of. Cherubael. That sarcastically evil Daemonhost, he was my favourite in the series from his very first appearance.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Yahoo!!! It was implied in the forward in the Ravenor Omni that their was a third Omni coming out about Bequin. Good to hear that Eisenhorn should be returning as well. Hope Mr Abnett doesnt get typers cramp because it seems hes got a lot on his plate at the mo


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent the Bequin trilogy sounds fantastic
I'm a huge fan of those books and Bequin was one of the charactors that intrigued me
I guess this will be about the distaff, which im glad to hear about. Good find Lord.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

This is Most Excellent News!!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Excellent the Bequin trilogy sounds fantastic
> I'm a huge fan of those books and Bequin was one of the charactors that intrigued me
> I guess this will be about the distaff, which im glad to hear about. Good find Lord.


Thanks and not sure about that. The Distaff was crushed by Pontius Glaw. I think that Bequin is going to become a full inquisitor herself. The first Untouchable inquisitor. Definitely interesting.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

This guy is a legend, he`s like a geek, but one of those cool geeks that you want to be friends with.

LOL!

my faith in the Ultrasmurf film is restored...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Thanks and not sure about that. The Distaff was crushed by Pontius Glaw. I think that Bequin is going to become a full inquisitor herself. The first Untouchable inquisitor. Definitely interesting.


I was more thinking about stories prior to its crushing. Things the distaff has done and tales of her and its members when loaned to other inquisitors. Though your idea has given me cause for thought... possible


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Given the subtitle, I wonder if we will see a more degenerate, radical eisenhorn being opposed by the less radical ravenor (who gave up working with the eldar, as well) or if the subtitle implies something else...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

killmaimburn said:


> Given the subtitle, I wonder if we will see a more degenerate, radical eisenhorn being opposed by the less radical ravenor (who gave up working with the eldar, as well) or if the subtitle implies something else...


I dont think Eisenhorn will go that far, I also dont think Ravenor would hunt Eisenhorn but we'll see.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I like Abnett's writing. But it is wierd to see that guy created bad ass char. such as Loken when he looks like the missing player from "Knights of the Dinner Table".:laugh:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'm sorry? Did you imagine a space marine writing it? Have you ever seen what famous writers/directors/producers look like in real life? I'm sure you'd be equally suprised. Steven speilberg looks like a movie nerd.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> I'm sorry? Did you imagine a space marine writing it? Have you ever seen what famous writers/directors/producers look like in real life? I'm sure you'd be equally suprised. Steven speilberg looks like a movie nerd.


I'm not trying to disrespect the man, he's a great writer (except for "Legion" which I think a team of monkeys throwing feces at a wall could have come up with a better story). God knows I don't look like an Astares either. Just strange that someone who writes char. like Loken looks like one of the "Knights of the Dinner Table". Oh, and Speilberg looks about how I would imagine him - a movie nerd. I do not hold Directors in much awe. They steal someone else's talent and vision and adopt it for the screen. IMO they don't create anything, they adapt what someone else has created to a movie screen. Big deal. If they do do a 40k movie would the director matter an iota as much, as the universe created by the writer?

You take someone like Stephen King, ya he's a dork - but you can almost see some odd demensia to him. Kind of like the guy who was always quiet than shoots up the post office. Maybe that is what gives him some of his creativety, even if he is an idiot in real life.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> . I do not hold Directors in much awe. They steal someone else's talent and vision and adopt it for the screen. IMO they don't create anything, they adapt what someone else has created to a movie screen. Big deal.


WTF? are you serious. i wouldnt even know where to begin how to transform a script into a movie. imagine how hard it is to invisage the sets and backdrops, camera angels, getting the most out of your actors. you have to basically turn written words into a feature length movie, id say itd be one of the hardest jobs in the world to be good at, considering some many people would be critical of your work. if it was so easy everyone would do it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

My brother is at uni doing a course in film (specifically screen writing and directing) and from what I know about his work load I don't envy him one bit, it's brutal.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> WTF? are you serious. i wouldnt even know where to begin how to transform a script into a movie. imagine how hard it is to invisage the sets and backdrops, camera angels, getting the most out of your actors. you have to basically turn written words into a feature length movie, id say itd be one of the hardest jobs in the world to be good at, considering some many people would be critical of your work. if it was so easy everyone would do it.


I respect a director like I do a good plumber. Sure it takes skill, but I don't hold it as being all that creative. The writer creates everything, all the director does is make someone else's idea appealing to the senses.

If you write and direct - good for you. You have seen your idea through to an end. If you just direct - write something you idiot and stop leeching off the creativety of others. Is it a lot of "work", sure - but so is being a plumber.

Or to put it another way, no matter how good the director, if they made a 40k movie being some kind of idiotic van dam "Blood Sport" jackassedry no amount of "good directing" is going to save the movie because the script is crap and not true to the universe that the original writer created. 

When was the last time you ever heard someone say that the movie was much better than the book?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> When was the last time you ever heard someone say that the movie was much better than the book?


Around quarter-past never, or was it half-past impossible.


----------

